# Best way of saving photos to disc



## M @ k o (Jul 28, 2005)

Just a few Q's of saving photos to disc. 

I'm getting overloaded with photos and want to save on disc. Which format would be best, L jpeg or PDF. I also want to be able to print from the disc at any giving time on one of the 1 hour fuji machines. And , should I do all the editing and cropping in ps before saving? 

Thx for any info.


----------



## SLOShooter (Jul 28, 2005)

I doubt that a photo kiosk would be able to handle PSD files so your probably stuck saving JPEG, or maybe PNG.  Following that logic you'll need to do all the editing prior to saving them on the disc.

As a side note I'd be wary if your doing this for archival purposes.  Most people prefer to have the original stored as archive not the edit.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2005)

I would save the original files...treat them like negatives & never save over them.  Then if you have edited them, save those edited files separately as 'print' versions.  

You will probably only be able to print JPEG files, or maybe TIFF at a machine.  I've never heard of people saving in PDF formatt...do you mean Photoshop PSD files?  They are really huge files and will eat up a lot of space.


----------



## cbay (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes i would make 2 copies personally, a disk with originals upon i would reccomend DVD RW's as you can fit thousands if not millions on photos on them, and then edit photos and save on an additional disk, it will have to be JPEG's for the fuji machines, i would also reccomend www.mypixmania.com, Plus prices are so cheap!! Good Luck!


----------



## M @ k o (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok great thanks all for the info. I'm clear now. And thx for replying.


----------

